# Difference between crypts



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

How do you tell the difference between Green Crypt & Green Gecko Crypt?

What about Crypt Bronze and Red Crypt?

I have several species, but I'm not sure what they are because they look like several species at the same time. 

Thanks,
James


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Green Crypt wendtii is, well, green. The plant in the pic was sold to me as a 'Green Gecko'. This plant gives me some reds and yellows along with green.


I'm not 100% sure, but I think the red and bronze are the same plant.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jamesstill84,

I have to agree with cah925, my C. wendtii 'Red' and 'Bronze' are the same color in my tanks.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks for the info.

Here are the crypts that I have:























































Could you ID them for me?


----------

